# [SOLVED] Help with friend's Ipod Touch



## Felix_Violo (Dec 26, 2010)

Hello everyone,

My friend has an Ipod Touch. She was given a CD for Christmas and ripped the songs onto her hard drive using Windows Media Player.

How would she transfer the songs to her Ipod Touch?

I just told her to download the latest iTunes, which she did, but I
had no further input seeing as I don't use Apple products.

Any help is appreciated, screencap instructions would be stellar so I can print this thread out and she could just follow along.

Her computer runs Windows XP SP2.

Thank you so much,
-FV


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Help with friend's Ipod Touch*

Hello Felix_Violo,

She will need iTunes as that is the program used to but files onto a Ipod

There a few ways she can either rip the CD in iTunes, which is done by:

Insert the CD =>Open up *iTunes* => Under devices (In the left sidebar) the CD should be there click on it => Then there is a button on the bottom that says *Import CD* => iTunes will then do its thing and rip the music tot he PC.

Once the CD is done she will then just have to drag the music files onto her iPod (Ipod should also under devices), then at the bottom it will say *Sync* click on that and your on your way.

If she wants to just add the files that are already on her PC she will still need to install iTunes. Then by clicking File then Import locate the files and click ok.

Here is a guide with pictures:

Copy CD to iPod - How Do I Put CD's on my iPod - Adding CDs to iTunes


----------



## Felix_Violo (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: Help with friend's Ipod Touch*



Go The Power said:


> Hello Felix_Violo,
> 
> She will need iTunes as that is the program used to but files onto a Ipod
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the help, I will present this information to her.

Take care,
-FV


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Help with friend's Ipod Touch*

No worries glad to have helped.


----------

